# what happened to east coast subforum



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

When i joined there was a east cost sub forum that has seemed to have disappeared. Does any one know why this has happened.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

We moved west coast


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

iKermit said:


> We moved west coast


Lame. # patsy g


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

those dont really answer the question lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I noticed this today as well when I was posting my question about dealerships in the Troy, NY area.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I believe this was the case back in March when I was posting about the Watkins Glen meet.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

So does this mean an East Coast will be back? It has been like this as far back as I can remember which I joined July of 2014.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not sure when that forum went away. It was removed by accident. I went ahead and re-created it so you guys will have a place to chat now.


----------

